# Wifi working on some devices but not others



## Upnorthinak (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, i will attempt to supply any info that is requested. This is my problem: My internet (wifi) was working fine, now it doesn't. I recently started having issues but when my landlord restarted the router it was fixed. The issue continued to happen and he replaced the router but the problem still persists. The internet works for my roommate and my landlord. The reason I am not giving computer specs is because the internet doesn't work on my iPod either. Basically the internet works for everyone in my house and on my iPhone, but it doesn't not work for my laptop or my iPod or when my friends come over with there computers. It says I am connected but I have the little yellow triangle. It says ipv4 no internet access and ipv6 no network access. I tried all sorts of fixes but since it does not work on my iPod or my friends' laptop, the issue is bigger than my laptop. Why would if only work on some devices? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you. I really need internet access on my laptop for school!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If your laptop is running Windows ...

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you don't have a satisfactory email address (e.g., from your ISP) you could try http://www.pcworld.com/article/231780/xirrus_wifi_inspector.html. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

Identify the network if it is not obvious.

Also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Upnorthinak (Jan 4, 2014)

I will have those screenshots in a few days. I am out of town for work and don't have my laptop but I was able to download xirrus before I left.
I ran the xirrus connectivity test. These were the results:

DNS reachable: pass
Gateway reachable: pass
DNS lookup: no IP address returned. FAIL: DNS lookup fail
Internet reachable: FAIL: NO IP available

I will have screenshots and more info shortly but do those above results help at all?!
Just a reminder the internet works on my phone but not laptop or iPod.
Thank you for any help!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You need to give us the same screenshots from a computer that DOES have internet access as well.


----------



## Upnorthinak (Jan 4, 2014)

Here is a xirrus screenshot from my laptop (the one having issues). More creenshots to come tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That variation in the signal strength is often an indication of wrong driver. Download and install the latest wireless driver from the laptop manufacturer's web site.

Could also be a defective adapter or router.


----------



## Upnorthinak (Jan 4, 2014)

I updated my driver, but the problem still exists. I have no problem connecting to other networks with my laptop, so I don't believe I have any defective hardware. Here is this:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : -PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : DC-85-DE-1B-FD-7F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c54f:3baf:8fcf:4dac%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.145(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 13, 2014 4:50:54 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 20, 2014 4:54:02 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 316442078
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-8A-F6-C3-30-85-A9-0C-EC-F9

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 30-85-A9-0C-EC-F9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E4890EDF-9FAC-452D-9D32-D093939A27C8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3F5018D3-6EE4-474D-85A3-20588D8B5C06}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Thanks again for the quick responses and help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  And good luck with the issue.


----------



## Upnorthinak (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm lost. The yellow triangle over the connection is now gone. I performed the connection test again and now the DNS reachable says Fail: 100% ping. Things seem to be getting worse. My roommates have macs so they can't install wifi inspector but I'll find a similar program.... Any ideas?


----------

